# France ... avoiding N10 Tolls



## jbs61 (Aug 14, 2008)

Hi ,If your like me and Hate paying tolls, here is how to avoid the new N10 tolls..
1st toll.. leave N10 at junction 18 down N134 turn right at Pissos and then back on N10 at junc.17 Liposthey.... .only an extra 5-6 mile and good straight roads..
2nd toll..leave at junc.12 signed Dax D947 then N124 back to N10 ....only extra 7-8 mile and again good roads...
Last year got charged €12.40 +€11.29 as they were auto pay boths and because of sat.dome took me over 3mtr high..I argued saying camping car but they still charged class B2 instead of class 2 ,this year we have bigger van so would poss. been more!!!!
Hope this helps...
Barry


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Seems such a faff for a few €uros!


----------



## NormanB (Sep 8, 2005)

Any idea of the extra time involved? We once got off that dual carriageway, on the coats side, near Bayonne, and it was so slooow because of junctions and small towns.


----------



## jbs61 (Aug 14, 2008)

*N10*

Hi NormanB,
Avoiding the 1st toll poss 10 mlns longer ,if that, no junctions ,lights or villages (apart from Pissos where you turn right) I did 50mph approx all the way..
Avoiding 2 nd toll once again good fast road down to just before Dax then bypass then on to N124 ...good road down to St Geours de Maremne.which is where I used to come off N10 dualcarrageway when it was free anyway.
Barry


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

jbs61 said:


> Hi ,If your like me and Hate paying tolls, here is how to avoid the new N10 tolls..
> 1st toll.. leave N10 at junction 18 down N134 turn right at Pissos and then back on N10 at junc.17 Liposthey.... .only an extra 5-6 mile and good straight roads..
> 2nd toll..leave at junc.12 signed Dax D947 then N124 back to N10 ....only extra 7-8 mile and again good roads...
> Last year got charged €12.40 +€11.29 as they were auto pay boths and because of sat.dome took me over 3mtr high..I argued saying camping car but they still charged class B2 instead of class 2 ,this year we have bigger van so would poss. been more!!!!
> ...


OR set your SatNav to avoid toll roads. Simples!

Alan


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

Just be aware that some roads going through villages in France have weight restrictions of 3.5 tonnes. This is to make sure lorries and large commercial vehicles don't take short cuts. If you are in a bigger van it may cause problems if the police decide it's been a slack day!

We had a finger wagging from a policeman whilst trying to get into an aire that was off a 3.5 tonne limit road. Our van is 4.5 tonnes GVW but only a single axle.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Or you could go via Marmande to Mont de Marsan on the D933 which is a good fast road, then on to Dax.
The D933 runs south of the toll road.
Particularly good if you come south via Bergerac


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

We much prefer the 'scenic route' to the dual carriageways, there are some lovely vollages and towns to go through.

We drove down to Carpentras this year, all on single carriageways for the most part.

Slower than the 'fast' routes, but we saw a lot more of the 'real' France.

We'll be doing the same next year, Harwich - Hook of Holland, Neunen show then down through Belgium/Luxembourg through to Nancy and Villey Le Sec.

Pause there and then we'll make a decision on going further south.

Peter


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Then Pete, try the route above. It is not dual carriage way, but is pretty straight (ish) with some good aires not too far away.
OK, when I was trucking, I would use the N10 and the Toll road, but what is half of one hour when you are retired.
I also, prefer to drive on more scenic routes  
Incidentally, when I was trucking, we could do Liverpool to Madrid and back in 6 days.  Would I want to do it for myself :?: No way


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Thought I might give jbs61's route a punt for a change in a few weeks, heading for Portugal.


But from Dax maybe carrying on down the D824/D810 to just south of Ondres and rejoining the A63 at J7?


Then a stretch of toll through the border to Hernani and picking up the usual toll free E5 - E80 route to Vitoria.


Anyone done it recently? - Comments?


Pete


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Normally we try and avoid tolls where possible,if travelling a long way in a day I will try and strike a balance between toll and non-toll routes particularly if it's not too expensive and the gain in travelling time is significant.
One of the most expensive toll roads in France must be the A28,we got on it just near Le Mans coming north for about 120 miles.I was expecting to pay quite a bit,something in the order of €20 but got a shock when madame asked for €55:surprise:.
I thought we must have been in the HGV category but no,she must have seen the colour drain from my cheeks so pointed to the screen and confirmed ''classe deux''.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

We try to avoid tolls too as we're rarely in a rush nowadays.


I asked about avoiding the new toll stretch on the A63 as someone mentioned that from Bordeaux to the Spanish border is around €45. 
I can think of better things to spend my €'s on 


Pete


----------



## valphil (Sep 5, 2012)

As has been said , sat-nav set to avoid tolls , I've got plenty of time and its suprising what we would have missed


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

valphil said:


> As has been said , sat-nav set to avoid tolls , I've got plenty of time and its suprising what we would have missed


Satnav probably won't take me on the route I'm asking about as part of it is tolled, that's why I asked if anyone has done it recently.

Pete


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

peejay said:


> We try to avoid tolls too as we're rarely in a rush nowadays.
> 
> I asked about avoiding the new toll stretch on the A63 as someone mentioned that from Bordeaux to the Spanish border is around €45.
> I can think of better things to spend my €'s on
> ...


We did that route on boxing day last year going south,I can't remember exactly what we paid in tolls but I seem to remember it wasn't too bad and not exorbitant,class 2 was nothing like €45 and it's a good road as well.


----------

